# glock publication



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

while i was deployed on the USS Bataan last year, i came across this glock magazine with statistics on every Glock out there. except the Glock 18 i believe. well my lving wife accidently left outside where the rain can get to it. ive been tryin to find it online but to no avail. can anyone help me find this publication. it has no articles or very very few of them and all it is, is nothing but glock and statistics and accesories. i bought my first Glock, a Glock 19 because of this magazine.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

it is a once a year publication
www.harrisoutdoorgroup.com
or write
harris publications inc
1115 broadway nyny 10010
or ph 212-807-7100

title is
glock autopistols


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

You sure it wasn't Glock Annual? It's put out through GSSF (Glock Sport Shooting Foundation). Yearly membershp will get you that and the GSSF publication announcing sponsored shooting events nationwide in the US.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's a little secret (don't tell anyone else). 

Glock is very generous with catalogs and promo items.

Call them at 1-770-432-1202 and ask politely if they will send you a current copy of the Glock Annual (it's possible that the 2008 one has not been released yet; if so, you could ask if they have any copies of last year's Annual left, or if you could get on a mailing list for the new one when it comes out). The Glock Annual usually has 8-12 articles on Glocks/accessories/shooting, and the back one-third to one-half of the magazine is a catalog, listing of all their guns w/specs.

Glock also has all kinds of little goodies like hat pins, posters, pens/pencils, embroidered patches, key rings, calendars, etc., free for the asking. If you asked for an Annual and one or two other items, they'd probably fix you right up.

Personally, I'm waiting for my new calendar right now...


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

you know i finally found out it was the glock buyers guide and i called glock asked for a copy of it and i recieved a calander, the glock annual, 2 glock pens, a patch, a hat pin, 2 stickers, a black plastic key chain of a glock 17 with amazing detail. i called a couple hours later to the lady that sent me the goody package cause she sent her buisiness card and i told her how much i loved all my goodies and how much i was greatly satisfied with her and glock.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> i told her how much i loved all my goodies and how much i was greatly satisfied with her and glock.


So-----did she sound hot? I might have to make a phone call now! Saturday, when I get free minutes on the cell!


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

you know what, she did sound pretty hot. she was gigiling when i was giving her praise and thanking her. il get her card after lunch later and il send it to you Ram Rod


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Got my calendar today. Still have to figure to a place to hang it, as the vertical format takes up a lot of space. Bunch of nice Glock pics, one of the Glock race car/driver, and one of the three Professional Glock shooters.


----------

